# "Non-CO2" Tanks



## tylerG (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm trying to find lots of examples of nice tanks that do not use pressurized or DIY CO2 injection. So far, I have found only a couple that are well-scaped and are very good looking. I'm sure the reason I cannot find many is because CO2 is a more popular way to go, but not everyone is looking for a higher-maintenance 'scape. 

If anyone has any images or pictures of tanks that would fit this category, please show them! 

Thanks,

-tylerG


----------



## potatoes (Jun 25, 2010)

Here is a picture of my tank. It is very low tech and all i add is fishfood. It was my first attempt at a scape, and some areas, like the carpet int the foreground, the moss on the driftwood, and the vals, are still filling in. It doesnt really follow any contemporary rules on scaping; i just went with what i thought looked nice. The rock on the driftwood is temporary. It probably dont fit what you were looking for, but i thought you may want to see it.
I have noticed that a lot of NPTs take on the jungle look, especially when you are trying to utilize the arial advantage (emergent plants that can take co2 from the atmosphere, like lilies) I tried to utalize that as much as i could. I have co2 concentrations around 15ppm, soaked/sifted MGOCPS substrate, and some new rummynosed tetras and a pearl gourami that are still very shy


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Here's my 10 gal non CO2 tank, home to lots of cherry shrimp, pond snails, assassin snails, Celestial Pearl Danios, and the newest inhabitants, a pair of sparkling gouramis.


----------



## tylerG (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the fast replies! 

Both tanks look good. I can tell the quality of the plant growth is still excellent even without CO2. 

TaratulaGuy: I'm guessing your foreground is Dwarf Sagg?

Maybe we could turn this thread into a "Show-and-Tell" Non-CO2/Excel thread?


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Its actually Chain sword, this tank doesn't even get excel on a regular basis, I like to keep it as maintenance free as possible.


----------



## tylerG (Dec 8, 2010)

Ah, I see that now. I'd rather not dose Excel either. The thought of it being completely maintenance free is what appeals to me the most haha.


----------



## MKD (Apr 11, 2011)

Love it.


----------

